# Home-made PVC Surf Cart



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anybody ever built their own surf cart using PVC?

I've seen a few on the beach that were "store-bought" PVC carts, but it seems like it would be fairly easy and cheap to build one yourself?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Look here*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38580&highlight=%22pier+cart%22


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I priced it out once and in the end, it was a little cheaper but the big issue was weight. Tires were another thing and if you go with Roleez, then those by themselves are like 40 bones a piece. 

The "commericial" ones like the fish-n-mate are real nice, light, won't rust, but they run around 130 dollars for the Jr size.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Very easy to build bottom rail top rail supports between only needs to be 8-10 inches high measure what you want to carry. Build to suit
2 lengths pipe
8 corner ells, 14 or 16 tees and a little thought. Make it so it comes apart cart-handle-wheels and axles and it will fit in trunk

Do a Google search for "pvc furn Parts" for the three way ells and other parts


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Check out the Post above By TitusV on pvc cart

Good Stuff!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Greencart has one. Check out his profile pic. Its his cart. has the rooleze wheels.. pretty sweet...


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine is made out of PVC but my wife wanted here own so I ended up buying her a fish n mate jr. A cheap source of lightweight wheels are the plastic "big wheel" bikes that you always see in peoples trash. Every time I saw one thrown out, I took the back wheels off of it. My cart has three pairs on it and they weigh less than the two rolleze tires I put on my wifes cart.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Fisheadgib said:


> Mine is made out of PVC but my wife wanted here own so I ended up buying her a fish n mate jr. A cheap source of lightweight wheels are the plastic "big wheel" bikes that you always see in peoples trash. Every time I saw one thrown out, I took the back wheels off of it. My cart has three pairs on it and they weigh less than the two rolleze tires I put on my wifes cart.


The big wheels sounds like they should work well.How about posting a picture of your cart?
What area do you fish?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Fish Mate Cart*

Fryemanjef, thanks for your kind words.

However, since my Green Cart has 4 Roleez wheels (expensive), I suggest checking out BubbaBlue's Fish Mate Cart that can use two different axle combinations (one for pier and other for sand). Just do Search on cart and BubbaBlue.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thx GC. How's it going bud?

Cart. I went through a lot of versions and ended up with my current one. Works pretty good.

If anyone's interested and you're a supporter, there's a detailed thread in the supporter's forum. It has modification instructions and parts lists.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14452

.


----------

